# Cómo aumento el voltaje de salida del 4017 ?



## aguirreazul (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola saludos a todos , esta es mi primera pregunta en el foro , mi problema es que diseñe un circuito con un decodec counter 4017b y un 555 para hacer una secuencia en linea de diodos Led y el voltaje de salida del 4017 siempre marca 1,58 volt no importa cuanto tensión reciba el 4017 siempre su voltaje de salida es 1,58 V. , y los led no reciben suficiente tensión apenas se iluminan A  todo esto mi pregunta es  como puedo hacer para que la tensión de salida 4017 me entregue a lo menos  3,2 V.  ? 

aquí  dejo el circuito 




bueno eso espero que me puedan ayudar gracias de antemano


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola.

Pon una resistencia de 220 a 1K entre la unión de lo cátodos y tierra.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electroconico (Ago 11, 2012)

Se cae el voltaje porque el integrado no puede dar la corriente suficiente para cada LED,además te falta la resistencia limitadora,igual si tuviera la corriente suficiente,verías el voltaje del LED hasta quemarse .

necesitas un driver o buffer que proporcione por lo menos 10mA a la salida.

Mira las caracteristicas electricas del integrado que estas usando.
Siempre debes fijarte en esas notas.

Saludos!


----------



## aguirreazul (Ago 11, 2012)

muchas gracias , entonces que debo hacer para que los led reciban  a lo menos 3,2 V ? como seria el esquema  ?





electroconico dijo:


> Se cae el voltaje porque el integrado no puede dar la corriente suficiente para cada LED,además te falta la resistencia limitadora,igual si tuviera la corriente suficiente,verías el voltaje del LED hasta quemarse .
> 
> necesitas un driver o buffer que proporcione por lo menos 10mA a la salida.
> 
> ...




muchas gracias , entonces que debo hacer para que los led reciban a lo menos 3,2 V ? como seria el esquema  ?


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola.

El simulador no permite modificar el voltaje característico de los LED.

Usa el LED azul en 8mA tiene un voltaje de 3.2V más o menos.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: mejor usa el proteus


----------



## aguirreazul (Ago 11, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El simulador no permite modificar el voltaje característico de los LED.
> 
> ...



muchas gracias amigo enserio me sirvió mucho la ultima duda que tengo es que  tengo usar un buffer para cada led ?  o para el sistema completo ?


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola.

Para cada LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## aguirreazul (Ago 11, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Para cada LEDs.
> 
> ...



muchas gracias  amigo  !!!


----------



## mulder777 (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola!! una duda, estoy haciendo lo mismo que aguirreazul, y no se mucho de buffers o drivers... son TTLs??? con que nombre los busco (por ejemplo, 555, 7408, etc)... y si lo consiguiera, estos buffers me podrían aumentar la salida de 1.80V a 3.8 aprox?? 

Es que estoy haciendo una ruleta y quiero usar leds ultrabrillantes que se alimentan de 3.3 a 4 v aprox. 

Muchas gracias de antemano!!


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola.

Un buffer o driver es un reforzador ya sea de voltaje o de corriente.

Publica tu circuito para tener una mejor idea de lo que deseas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Chris (Ago 11, 2012)

Amigo podrias usar leds ultrabrillantes que funcionan a 5v y 20mA aproximadamente usando transistores como NPN como interruptores la señal que son los 1.58v que sales del integrado que vayan a la base del transistor........


----------



## mulder777 (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola, gracias por responder... aquí adjunto una imagen de lo que estoy haciendo...

si le pongo leds "comunes", el 4017 si los levanta (cada salida activa me da aprox 2 volts)...

el problema es que necesito usar los ultrabrillantes que requieren un voltaje de mas o menos 3.4 volts...

aquí es el problema, que integrado puedo usar para levantar el voltaje a 3.5 volts??

Gracias!





Chris dijo:


> Amigo podrias usar leds ultrabrillantes que funcionan a 5v y 20mA aproximadamente usando transistores como NPN como interruptores la señal que son los 1.58v que sales del integrado que vayan a la base del transistor........



Hola, gracias por la info...

mmm, el mps2222 es pnp cierto?? es que intenté usarlo como switch, pero no supe como...

intente varias configuraciones, siempre dejando los 2 volts de la salida del 4017 a la base.

Conecté el emisor a tierra y el colector  al led y de ahi a Vcc y viceversa pero no funcionó, además de que se calentó demasiado.

Si usara NPN, necesitaría disipadores?? o no debería calentarse, con un voltaje de 6-9VCC en el colector??


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola.

Los LEDs de 5V no son comunes, generalmente son LEDs normales que internamente tienen una resistencia limitadora de corriente.

La mayoría trabajan a menos de 5V (el voltaje depende del color del LEDs), a menos que el fabricante diga otra cosa.

Aquí tienes los volltaje según el color de los LEDs Super Bright.

Ver el archivo adjunto 17005
Ver el archivo adjunto 16427

Debes poner un transistor por LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mulder777 (Ago 11, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Los LEDs de 5V no son comunes, generalmente son LEDs normales que internamente tienen una resistencia limitadora de corriente.
> 
> ...




Oye muchas gracias en serio por la ayuda... entonces usando los transistores comom switch, debería funcionar como indico en el diagrama que adjunto??  es que lo intenté y no me funciono... noté que el transistor se calentó demasiado, para alimentar los integrados estoy usando un eliminador que me da un voltaje estable que puedo variar entre 4.5 y 12 volts y una corriente de 1000mA.

Estuve leyendo que para que funcione como switch, debo llevarlo al estado de saturación... pero no entiendo bien eso de calcular la IC y la IB... debo hacer estos cálculos?? o no es necesario??

Gracias de antemano !!!



Te agradezco bastante tu orientación.


----------



## Chris (Ago 11, 2012)

Amigo con un transistor como este: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/2N222.pdf 
te estaria sobrando ahora como dijo el amigo  elaficionado depende de que leds uses y con que valores este funciones al momento de hacer la coneccion debes colocar una resistencia a la base del trasistor y la coneccion seria la siguiente: la base a la salida del integrado el emisor a GND y el colector al negativo del diodo led y el positivo del led al positivo de tu circuito espero haberte ayudado
Nota: no olvides la resistencia para cada led debes calcularla.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola.

Tienes que poner una resistencia de base, prueba 1.5K.
La resistencia de colector se calcula de acuendo al color del LED.
Si el LEDs es blanco o azul el voltaje es de 3.4V a 3.6V más o menos y la corriente es de 20mA ó 0.02A

Rled = (Vcc - Vled) / Iled

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mulder777 (Ago 11, 2012)

Chris dijo:


> Amigo con un transistor como este: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/2N222.pdf
> te estaria sobrando ahora como dijo el amigo  elaficionado depende de que leds uses y con que valores este funciones al momento de hacer la coneccion debes colocar una resistencia a la base del trasistor y la coneccion seria la siguiente: la base a la salida del integrado el emisor a GND y el colector al negativo del diodo led y el positivo del led al positivo de tu circuito espero haberte ayudado
> Nota: no olvides la resistencia para cada led debes calcularla.



Orale, gracias Chris pues volveré a intentarlo a ver si me funciona.... mi duda también era con el voltaje que estaba alimentando el emisor... ya que es muy baja (como 1.8 volts de la salida del 4017).

Como última duda, es necesario ponerle disipador... o sea si lo toco y esta caliente (tanto como para quemarme) está en peligro de quemarse el transistor??? o debería soportar bien los 9 volts y 1000mA que van al colector??

Gracias, volveré a intentarlo y aquí les aviso.

Un saludote!


----------



## Chris (Ago 11, 2012)

Revisa el datashet del transistor porque no creo que un led consuma los 1000mA con los que alimentas el colestor si no por el colector pasaran los 20mA que consume el led ten en cuenta eso ya que si consumes 1000mA deberias cambiar de transistor ahora la cuestion del disipador no deberia calentarse en este caso el encapsulado de este transistor no te da la facilidad de ponerle un disipador cualquier duda no te preocupes preguntar.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola.

Si todos los LEDs son del mismo color, se usa sólo una resistencia, pero si los LEDs son de diferentes colores, cada LED debe tener su resistencia limitadora.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 12, 2012)

El 4017 no da 1V de salida, da algo próximo a Vcc. Mi bola de cristal me dice que no has puesto resistencias...


----------



## julioh (Mar 10, 2014)

Buenos días a todos,
Soy nuevo en este foro quisiera plantear algunas dudas sobre un circuito que estoy realizando partiendo del que adjunto el compañero “elaficionado”.
Quiero hacer un semáforo en miniatura para una pista de coches tipo scalextric, para ellos, he partido del circuito que elaficionado puso, pero se me plantean algunas dudas, ya que no estoy muy ducho en el diseño de circuitos. Os adjunto mi diseño.

El diseño del circuito está en 9V, pero, ¿puedo alimentarlo a 12V sin cargármelo? 
Según las especificaciones tanto el 555 como el 4017 aguantan hasta 15 V y sólo tendría que recalcular los valores de las resistencias que van antes de los pares de led (van dos leds en serie ya que voy a poner un semáforo por cada carril).
Mi duda es si también tendría que cambiar las resistencias que hay entre las salidas del 4017 y el transistor o con la que tienen seguiría funcionando sin problemas. Los led que voy a poner son SMD 1206, que consumen 20 mA.
Mi idea de funcionamiento es que al pulsar el pulsador se resetea en 4017 y empieza la cuenta, los 5 primeros pulsos estará en rojo (por eso lo he conectado a la salida 12 del 4017), del Q4 a Q6 en amarillo y del Q7 al Q9 en verde. He puesto la salida del Q9 a la patilla 13 (disable) con la intención de que cuando llegue a Q9 pare la cuenta y se quede en verde. Adicionalmente le he puesto un conmutador para tener la posibilidad de poner la patilla 13 a tierra y así hacer la cuenta continua.
La causa de alimentarlo a 12V en lugar de 9V es que en el circuito ya tengo iluminación de led que estoy alimentando con un transformador de 12 V y quiero aprovecharlo.
Muchas gracias a todos.

Saludos,


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2014)

Solo tendrías que recalcular las resistencias de los LED´s


----------



## julioh (Abr 2, 2014)

Buenos días a todos,

He seguido con el diseño del semáforo, ya tengo montado el circuito, pero se me han planteado algunos problemas que no sé cómo resolver.
El circuito lo alimento con una fuente de alimentación variable a 12V. Es una fuente de alimentación en la que puede ajustar la tensión y limitar la intensidad máxima.
La primera sorpresa que me encontré es que al alimentar el circuito no se encendía nada, por lo que pensé, voy a medir la corriente que circula para ver qué está pasando. Mi sorpresa fue grande al ver que si pongo el multímetro (digital) para medir la intensidad entonces si que funciona, pero si lo alimento directamente quitando el multímetro no: 
¿Se me está escapando algo? 
¿Qué puede estar pasando? 
Entiendo que debiera funcionar igual. 
¿Qué tiene el multímetro que hace que funcione y sin él no?​El otro contratiempo que he encontrado es que se me encienden los led amarillo y verde, pero no el rojo. El rojo está conectado a la salida 12 (carry out) del 4017) y en teoría debiera estar con tensión los cinco primero ciclos. He probado por separado los led y están bien: 
¿Puede ser que la tensión de salida del carry out sea distinta que las de las salidas Q0 a Q9 y que para que funciones tenga que cambiar la resistencia que va al transistor?
He revisado las conexiones y no veo nada extraño, incluso he cambiado el transistor por si estaba defectuoso.
Voy a intentar pasar de la salida 12 y conectar el rojo del Q0 al Q3 igual que el amarillo y verde.​Una de las modificaciones que he realizado con respecto al circuito que he puesto en la imagen es que con la R2 de 5K me cambiaba muy rápido, por lo que la que pasado a 100K, ya que quiero aproximadamente un segundo para cada ciclo.

Muchas gracias, y espero que me iluminéis con vuestros conocimientos, ya que ando un poco perdido, sobre todo con el misterio de la fuente de alimentación. En breve recibiré una fuente de alimentación de 12V, que he pedido para alimentar una tira de leds, y probaré a ver si con esta si funciona. Pero me da un poquito de miedo por si el circuito tiene algo raro y me cargo la fuente.
Saludos,


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2014)

¿ Estás ablando de este esquema ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 77919







​


----------



## julioh (Abr 2, 2014)

Adjunto el esqueña del circuito

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2014)

¿ En que puntos mediste la corriente cuando funcionó ?


----------



## julioh (Abr 2, 2014)

Entre la toma positiva de la fuente de alimentación y el conector de alimentación positivo del circuito.


Saludos,


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2014)

Si con el multímetro *SI* funciona tienes un falso-contacto en la alimentación


----------



## julioh (Abr 2, 2014)

Pero en el circuito o en la fuente de alimentación.

Saludos,


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2014)

julioh dijo:


> Pero en el circuito o en la fuente de alimentación.
> 
> Saludos,



*Entre* la fuente y el circuito.

Mira desde que sitio tomaste el (+) de tu multímetro y a que sitio conectaste el (-) del multímetro.
Dentro del camino que puenteaste con el multímetro existe un falso-contacto.


----------



## julioh (Abr 2, 2014)

Muchas gracias,

Volveré a revisar el cirtuito.

Saludos


----------



## chclau (Abr 2, 2014)

Otra posibilidad para explicar el misterio de la fuente es que la tenes en limitacion de corriente muy estricta. Cuando pones el multimetro en serie el circuito consume menos y funciona, cuando lo pones solo la corriente sube y salta la proteccion de la fuente. Lo podes verificar midiendo con el multimetro, no la corriente, sino la tension de la fuente. Si se cae es que salto la proteccion, subi un poco el limite de corriente.

Es raro que sea eso... pero posible.


----------



## julioh (Abr 2, 2014)

El límite, en teoría, lo tengo suficientemente alto, ya que se puede limitar de 50 mA a 2,5 A.
Incluso al mínimo entiendo que debiera funcionar, pero lo tengo algo subido.

Saludos


----------



## julioh (Abr 3, 2014)

Buenos días,
Esta noche pasada revisé el circuito y aparentemente no veo nada raro.
Voy a comenzar desde el principio y por partes:
Primero voy a pasar de la fuente de alimentación regulable ya que puede estar mal. Esta la monté hace unos 15 años en mis tiempos de universidad y ha estado parada desde entonces. Utilizaré una que tengo por casa que puede dar de salida 12V y 500 ma. Me estoy planteando el comprarme una fuente de laboratorio, pero eso ya me parece que se sube algo de precio.​Segundo voy a separar el circuito en dos.​
Uno con el oscilador (integrado 555): voy a utilizar el diseño de la página del  foro (en modo astable básico):
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm
		Como viene con un led puedo ver si está funcionando​
Otro con el 4017 y los led
Una vez que vea que el oscilador funciona, puedo pasar a probar la parte del  4017.
Una última pregunta, en muchos diseños de circuitos veo que conectan directamente las salidas del 4017 a un led con la resistencia limitadora en serie. ¿Se puede hacer así? ¿Da suficiente corriente el 4017? Tendría que poder dar los 20mA del led. En caso de ser así podría pasar del transistor, simplificar el circuito y quitarme posibles fuentes de fallo.

Muchas gracias a todos.

Saludos,


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2014)

1) Agrega un LED y su resistencia a la pata (3) del 555 para comprobar que oscila
2) Alimenta el circuito
3) Multímetro mediante "Sigue" la pista de alimentación (Positiva y negativa), en algún sitio deberían interrumpirse.

El CD4017 puede alimentar de forma directa un LED, pero no con mucha corriente, solo unos 5mA


----------



## julioh (Abr 8, 2014)

Buenas tardes,

Lo primero que he hecho es comprobar la fuente de alimentación.

He conectado el multímetro en modo amperímetro a la salida de la fuente y cuando giro el regulador de intensidad, varía partiendo del mínimo de 50 mA.

Además de una tira de led que tenía, que cortado un pedacito y lo he conectado para ver si la alimentaba bien. En salida 12V, la he conectado y al girar el regulador de corriente varia la intensidad de iluminación hasta que alcanza la corriente de funcionamiento.

Por lo menos la fuente se puede descartar. Lo siguiente a montar el oscilador 

Una de las mejoras que le quiero hacer a la fuente es ponerle un voltímetro y un amperímetro digital (cuando la monté no le puse medidor de voltaje y corriente). He encontrado uno en internet (china) y me lo he pedido.

Ya os comentaré los avances

Muchas gracias

Saludos,


----------

